# Just got a new P



## ntskingz (Nov 2, 2003)

Went to R.I today to get a new P and i got this one. It was labeled "Black piranha" but i dont know what kind or specie. Can anyone I.D this for me.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

link no work and wrong forum btw


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

The link is not working for me either


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

You may have luck finding out if it is a Rhom or not when posted in the ID section, science forum. But without knowing where the fish was collected that will be about all the information you will get. A does require getting a really good flank photograph.

And yes the link doesn't work


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i think rhom? the red eyes are pretty obvious

not sure tho


----------



## AWD_Fury (Mar 1, 2004)

yeah i would think that it is a rhom like he said the red eyes


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Definately a Rhom







I would've said Irritan, but the red eyes are just a dead give-away.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

what size tank u got him in?


----------



## MyNiggLos (Dec 10, 2004)

its nice


----------



## ntskingz (Nov 2, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Definately a Rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, his eyes are not red at all. I think the camera makes his eyes look red. His eyes are more along the color of orange. so i think you're are right on with the irritan. Anyways i have in a 55gal with a tank divder and a red belly. Im gojing to get rid of the red B. anyways thanks for the help


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

hey ya go post this one in the ID forum i lightend it up for ya i would say rhom,
but thats just a satb in the dark the pics not clear enough for me to be able to deicde.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

my guess would be a rhom but im not the best at the id thing. Try and get a better pic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Carisma what do you use to lighten them photoshop? I am crap at taking photos.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

yes i use photo shop to add brightness and then balence the colours to the brightness of the pic to help with id.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Cheers Ill have to give that a go. Bloody difficult program to get to grips with!

Now its lightened that fish looks really similar to mine. Apart from the red looking eyes but you say they are not red. Mine has eyes the same colour as its body maybe a bit of a yellow tint to it. My digital camera is crap and the tank isn't lit much, cos they don't like much light. The driftwood has tanned the water quite a tea colour too, not ideal for photos.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

Mellor44 said:


> Cheers Ill have to give that a go. Bloody difficult program to get to grips with!


yeah im still learning. i thinki alwasy will be..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Thats a RHOM!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

youre bald


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea... S. rhombeus... a very nice one at that


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Rhom for sure.


----------



## ntskingz (Nov 2, 2003)

illnino said:


> youre bald
> [snapback]795562[/snapback]​










He also appears to hve what look like blackheads on part of his body. Is this fish lice? Sorry i think this need to be in the id and parasite forum. anyways for now im using coppersafe to get rid of it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

_*Moved to ID forum for more help*_


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I would say rhom. Red eyes, black caudal fin on the edge. Irritans have a clear edge on the caudal fin.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

ntskingz said:


> :rasp: He also appears to hve what look like blackheads on part of his body. Is this fish lice? Sorry i think this need to be in the id and parasite forum. anyways for now im using coppersafe to get rid of it
> [snapback]795954[/snapback]​


Those blackheads are (probably) remnants of a parasite passed on from bird poop, common to wild caught piranha.

They are harmless and you don't need to treat them.

You should check disease/parasite forum to find out what it is.








to unneccessary medication.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

I see you said you got this in RI, I was wondering what store you got him at?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: thats defintaly a rhom
i have 3 irritians and thats no irritian

and do not use coppersafe wih p's 
its normal parasites from the wild
there is nothing u can do


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

NICE FISH


----------

